# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  صور لرجال مكافحة الارهاب والعمليات الخاصة

## تحية عسكريه



----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

thanks abd ullah

----------


## بنت الشديفات

والله بتجننو يا نيال الشباب بيقدرو يروحو خاصة 
ويسلمووووووووووو على الموضوع

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مشكوووووووور عالصور ..

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> thanks abd ullah



  يا هلا بالكبير عراسي والله

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> والله بتجننو يا نيال الشباب بيقدرو يروحو خاصة





> ويسلمووووووووووو على الموضوع




هدا من زوءك انا معك لو بصحيلي افوت عالخاصة بكون شرف الي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> مشكوووووووور عالصور ..





العفو

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

> يا هلا بالكبير عراسي والله


والله انتا الكبير يا قمر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> والله انتا الكبير يا قمر




عراسي كيف كان الدوام معاك

----------


## حسناء الجليد

والله ياعمي ليه الحكي والله من الاخر شي بسطل ياهنيالهم.
ويسلمو دياتك اخي والله يعطيك العافية وبارك الله فيك اخي.
 :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]الله يحميهم وينصرهم 


[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> [align=center]الله يحميهم وينصرهم 
> 
> 
> [/align]





حبيبو لقلبي عراسي يا كبير آمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## دليلة

*رااااائـــــــــــــع*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *رااااائـــــــــــــع*


 
 :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يعطيك العافيه يا عبدالله على الموضوع 

يسلمووو

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> يعطيك العافيه يا عبدالله على الموضوع 
> 
> يسلمووو

----------


## malek 1111

شي حلو :SnipeR (49):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> شي حلو


 
انتا الحلو يسلموا عالمشاركة الرائعة 

 :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> 


 

 :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):

----------


## الطيار

تسلم يا اخوي تسلم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> تسلم يا اخوي تسلم




هلا يا اخوي  ولو واجبنا

----------


## ابوشرار

والله رجاااااااال ... الله يحميهم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> والله رجاااااااال ... الله يحميهم





والنعم فيك ياسيدي نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------

